# Trivia 2/12



## luckytrim (Feb 12, 2019)

trivia 2/12
DID YOU KNOW...
The first Rolls Royce, marketed in 1906, sold for $784... Now  it would be
about $295,000.

1. Do you happen to know the formal first name of former V.P.  Dan Quayle ?
2. Name the Sitcom that featured characters Tony, Angela,  Mona, Samantha,
and Jonathan ...
3. What is the correct spelling for the name of the hunchback  of Notre 
Dame ?
4. Headline news from 1992. Who had an affair with auto  mechanic Joey 
Buttafuocco and attempted to kill his wife?
5. What is the world's largest rodent ?
6. In Which country was the first 'Caesar Salad' served  ?
  a. - Greece
  b. - Italy
  c. - Mexico
  d. - USA
7. Ronald Reagan wasn't the only Hollywood actor to become his  country's 
leader. Who went from being an extra in the MGM movie 'Holiday  in Mexico' 
(1946) to becoming a cigar-smoking president
  a. - Winston Churchill
  b. - Bill Clinton
  c. - Luis Echeverría Álvarez
  d. - Fidel Castro
8. What type of veined Italian blue cheese shares the first  six letters of 
its name with three female monsters ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Dale Evans was Roy Rogers’ third wife.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. James
2. 'Who's the Boss?'
3. Quasimodo
4. Amy fisher
5.  Capybara
6. - c
7. - d
8. Gorgonzola

TRUTH !!
In 1932, Rogers met an admirer named Lucile Ascolese. They  were married in
1933 by a justice of the peace in Los Angeles; the marriage  failed, and the
couple divorced in 1936.
Roy's third wife was a well-known western star in her own  right.
Dale met Roy when they were cast in a movie together in 1944's  "The Cowboy
and Senorita". Roy was married at the time, but his second  wife died
suddenly in 1946. He and Dale became better friends at that  point and
married in 1947. Roy was Dale's fourth husband. She had  actually married at
age 14 and had a son at age 15! Dale was a singer before she  met Roy. She
had been born in Texas in 1912, with the name Lucile Wood  Smith. While she
was yet an infant her name was changed to Frances Octavia  Smith.


----------

